# Just a lilttle chicken



## r_bartholamew (May 13, 2008)

Put some chicken legs on the pit today


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Don't think I have ever seen a chicken leg rack. Looks good, chicken and the holder.


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

do ya buy or make the rack ?


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

looks great ! how do you like that rack looks like its low maint , just hang and cook and eat. no turning or flipping


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Good one Barth , nice rack !


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

H.E.B. sells them....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

great rack! thanks for the pics!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*sauce*

BBQ or Hot Wing sauce? Looks Good!


----------



## r_bartholamew (May 13, 2008)

*rack and sauce*

bought the rack at Big Lots and the sauce is A1 classic marinade


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Real nice post and looks great. What time should I be there for dinner? :biggrin:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I could tear into that like a hot knife onna sticka butter! wg


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

i bought one of the racks yesterday at big lots. it works great!


----------

